
Ubuntu on IBM - mrmagooey
http://partners.ubuntu.com/ibm
======
ashitlerferad
Debian and other distros also support these architectures.

------
cm3
But when can we get a POWER workstation for a reasonable price?

~~~
x5n1
heh. good one. i wonder when IBM will open source Z/os so I can run it on an
emulator to mess around with cobol.

~~~
tolle
COBOL works fine on other operating systems as well. JCL, on the other hand,
is only available on z/OS and it's just as important to know.

------
ryao
I have been told that ZFS works here. :)

